# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  > [SOLVED] Spin Control does not work on my mac

## thmehr

Hi, with help from a board member, I got a spin control box to change the time ( minutes) on my worksheet. I did this on my pc compter, but I found out tonight, it will no work on my mac laptop. Can someone help me use the built in form control spin box on my mac excel, instead of a activex spin box on my pc excel? Thanks for your help.  
Ted


Here is the code




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## romperstomper

I'd probably use two buttons instead and assign the up macro to one and the down macro to another.

----------


## thmehr

Thats a good idea. Thanks
Ted

---------- Post added at 02:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:45 PM ----------

Solved, but it will take a lot of work on my part as I have 25 or 50 of these to do. Oh well!  Someday Apple will have a better spreadsheet than Microsoft

----------


## Cutter

@ thmehr

Based on your last post it seems that you are satisfied with the solution(s) you've received but you haven't marked your thread as SOLVED.  I'll do that for you now but please keep in mind for your future threads that Rule #9 requires you to do that yourself.  If your problem has not been solved you can use Thread Tools (located above your first post) and choose "Mark this thread as unsolved".
Thanks.

----------

